# Electric cost per mounth for your room help



## stickbait (Jun 6, 2015)

My room is 5x5x7 insulated on all sides floor and ceiling I run a t5 eight bulb fixture 24/7 and a 1000w hps 12/12 vortex 6in fan 450 cfm 24/7 with speed controller set at 3/4 and a 12in fan in flower room. my electric bill last month was 125.00 higher than normal. any idea how I can cut this bill down thanks for looking Phil


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2015)

First try and conserve everywhere you can around your house.  Turn off lights when you leave the room.  Turn your thermostat down in the winter, turn it up in the summer.  Change all your household lights out to CFLs.  Take shorter showers.  Unplug things that you are not using.  Most electronic equipment stays on all the time, using electricity all that time.  If you have peak billing rates, flower at night rather than during the day. 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.  There are few ways to cut down power usage in your grow space.


----------



## stickbait (Jun 7, 2015)

Do to the lack of response I got to think this is about normal another question I got 6 super silver haze in flower now doing real well if it turns out to be a good harvest what could I expect to harvest.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2015)

stickbait said:


> Do to the lack of response I got to think this is about normal another question I got 6 super silver haze in flower now doing real well if it turns out to be a good harvest what could I expect to harvest.




If I have only four of the same plants and I too have a good harvest, Stickbait what do you think my harvest will be?


----------



## stickbait (Jun 7, 2015)

im  asking the same question about 6 this is my first grow so I have no idea. someone will give us an idea this is very helpful site with a lot very good growers


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok I was being a ****, I'm sorry. My point was to illustrate that your question was very random. To give an honest and accurate answer you would need to provide much more information. Indoor/outdoor, grown in what conditions, lights, temps and humidity. Have you ever grown the strain before so that you know how to maximize your harvest. We all want to help you, you just need to give as much information as you can so that the advise / comments you get are truthful and helpful.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2015)

You`re asking a question that is impossible to answer with any amount of accuracy. The answer is dependent on many variables, plant size, growing style, nutes used, etc. You asked about 6 plants, they can be 1 foot tall, 2 foot tall, 3 foot tall, so you see the difficulty in finding an answer. Not to mention no pictures.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

Yield is impossible to predict.  As a new grower, you will get better over time, so do not stress about yield.  You have a long way to go, do not count your chickens before they are hatched and learn as much as you can as you go along.  Yield should be your last concern.  Learning how to grow this feat plant is the only thing that should be occupying your mind.

Are you vegging with T5s and flowering with HPS?


----------



## stickbait (Jun 7, 2015)

plants are indoor as said in first post about 30in tall been on 12/12 for two weeks doing very well femed when they were in veg  went very well humidity runs from 35 to 45 temps stay 70 to 80  no nuk yet first question was about costs to run per month as said it costs me about 125.00 wanted to know is this high on normal thanks again


----------



## stickbait (Jun 7, 2015)

The reason I asked about yield is im doing the math if it takes somewhere between 3 to 4 months to get to harvest the cost for electricity will be around 375 to 500 dollars I don't smoke that much was wondering if I need to down size or just buy it. I do enjoy growing indoors was wondering if 125.00 is in ballpark. And thanks for everyone help


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm learning all the nice gear in world Wong guarantee good crop.  I've had worst luck possible.  I believe I will never bring another plant into my house again.  I just once want to veg a healthy plant. Lol.  You want to lower your costs ask electric company if you get discounts for helth care equipment.  Get dr to sign off and give you nebulizer or something.  Doubles your tier 1 hours.  Then ask for time of use plan and don't use anything major like dishwasher tv etc until 8 at night I think.  Those 2 things will cut it down immensly.


----------



## vostok (Jun 15, 2015)

stickbait said:


> My room is 5x5x7 insulated on all sides floor and ceiling I run a t5 eight bulb fixture 24/7 and a 1000w hps 12/12 vortex 6in fan 450 cfm 24/7 with speed controller set at 3/4 and a 12in fan in flower room. my electric bill last month was 125.00 higher than normal. any idea how I can cut this bill down thanks for looking Phil


Consider putting the plants outside in the sun for a few hours each day ...6-8 hours is ideal, and continue under the lights, for the rest ..is one way to save your precious cash ...lol


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 15, 2015)

Also good way to get bugs and disease in your room yes?


----------



## vostok (Jun 15, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Also good way to get bugs and disease in your room yes?


at risk of being off topic, yes bugs will always go to weakened plants first ...all the more reason to give them natural light as much as possible, while you are at it,  give them their monthly flush too  ..lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2015)

I personally would not be for taking them out and in every day.  Your chances of bringing in bugs or other disease is a real threat and things like spider mites can be very very hard to eradicate.  And you have a lot greater chance of damaging the plants as they get larger.  

I am also not a big fan of flushing the plants if there is not a problem.  If it ain't broke, then don't try to fix it.

Like I mentioned before, try to conserve power elsewhere in your home.  Run flowering lights at night if you have lower rates at night--it also makes cooling easier.


----------



## stickbait (Jun 16, 2015)

All I wanted to know if bill was in ballpark I just retired so I cant stop now enjoy it to much to quiet now this is my first grow in doors.been playing since flower power days just not at this level. now that im a free man and know drug tests I am planning on enjoying this is a grate site and want to thank all for helping if I finger out how to post pics how show you how well your impute has been . also thanks Yooper for invite I will see you there


----------



## stickbait (Jun 16, 2015)

sorry but im sure it will happen again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2015)

stickbait said:


> All I wanted to know if bill was in ballpark I just retired so I cant stop now enjoy it to much to quiet now this is my first grow in doors.been playing since flower power days just not at this level. now that im a free man and know drug tests I am planning on enjoying this is a grate site and want to thank all for helping if I finger out how to post pics how show you how well your impute has been . also thanks Yooper for invite I will see you there


 
No way for us to know if it is "in the ballpark".  The cost of a kilowatt hour can vary hugely from one locale to another, so there is no normal amount that running that equipment will cost.  It all gets down to how much your electricity costs.

To post pics, hit the "Manage Attachments" below your post and browse to find your pic and open it here.  When you have all the pics you want, hit "Upload"


----------



## sopappy (Jun 16, 2015)

stickbait said:


> All I wanted to know if bill was in ballpark I just retired so I cant stop now enjoy it to much to quiet now this is my first grow in doors.been playing since flower power days just not at this level. now that im a free man and know drug tests I am planning on enjoying this is a grate site and want to thank all for helping if I finger out how to post pics how show you how well your impute has been . also thanks Yooper for invite I will see you there



 I think of it as a hobby that, at least, pays it's way. I always hope for at least an oz per plant, so I could ballpark 8 plants at 200 ea for 1600 or 400 a month, hydro at 200 would eat up half of it but there's other rewards too. And it's a fun hobby.


----------



## vostok (Jun 16, 2015)

stickbait said:


> My room is 5x5x7 insulated on all sides floor and ceiling I run a t5 eight bulb fixture 24/7 and a 1000w hps 12/12 vortex 6in fan 450 cfm 24/7 with speed controller set at 3/4 and a 12in fan in flower room. my electric bill last month was 125.00 higher than normal. any idea how I can cut this bill down thanks for looking Phil


You appear to have whats best described as an average USA. grow scenario, other than the 1000 watt HPS which has an appalling lumen/watt ratio and creates more heat per kwh than say the 600w HPS which at 90000 lux is said to be the best return for watts spent, you may consider downsizing to 1x 600w plus 1x 400w hps, and use them alternatively or is it alternately?  
Other methods to pinch the penny may include, just using the T5, and including 80% warm whites and 20% cool whites, or as mentioned above, user the sun as much as possible. Either way running any vegging plant 24/7 is plain ignorant of basic horticulture, and a considerable waste of electricity when you consider the basic carbon exchange occurring during lights out.
Just like with humans and any sentient life form, that the time of maximum growth, as energy stored in the roots is moved upstairs, to create foilage and sugars topmost are moved below, either way compare your bill with your neighbors, and in most instances running any HPS is roughly the same cost as any other indulging activity, collecting model trains, pottery making, even running a metal shop, a rock band etc etc ...good luck


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2015)

"Either way running any vegging plant 24/7 is plain ignorant of basic horticulture"

marijuana plants grow bigger faster with less stretch under 24 hr veg


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 17, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> "Either way running any vegging plant 24/7 is plain ignorant of basic horticulture"
> 
> marijuana plants grow bigger faster with less stretch under 24 hr veg



Yeah, I will be sticking with my 24-7  thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2015)

Me, too.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 17, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> "Either way running any vegging plant 24/7 is plain ignorant of basic horticulture"
> 
> marijuana plants grow bigger faster with less stretch under 24 hr veg



me 3---that quote is from a previous poster


----------



## vostok (Jun 17, 2015)

Stayed tuned for a forthcoming thread '*24/7 is plain ignorant of basic horticulture*'


----------



## The Poet (Jan 29, 2018)

a 1,000 watt light is too much light for 6 plants. 
I flower 9 plants about 30" high with a 400 watt hps and my bill is an extra $60. monthly.
 Yield is 6 oz.


                        Thank you...

                                   The Poet...


.


----------



## The Poet (Jan 29, 2018)

a 1,000 watt light is too much light for 6 plants. 
I flower 9 plants about 30" high with a 400 watt hps and my bill is an extra $60. monthly. 
Yield is 6 oz.


                        Thank you...

                                   The Poet...


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2018)

Poet, the number of plants has nothing to do with light needs.  Light needs are figured by how many sq feet you are lighting.  Six plants could well need 1000W or more if they are large plants.


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2018)

You know it ain't cheap .... $1500 a month is average. It runs a little more in summer because of the a/c, little less in winter.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2018)

Yep, around here a 400 watter 24/7 ran me roughly 25-35 bucks month. Maximum 13 cents a K/w 'round here. Goes down to like 7 cents during so called 'off-peak' hours.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 3, 2018)

The Poet said:


> a 1,000 watt light is too much light for 6 plants.
> I flower 9 plants about 30" high with a 400 watt hps and my bill is an extra $60. monthly.
> Yield is 6-7 oz a month.
> 
> ...



chatty today... Nothing wrong with water cured pot

bare bulb? Is 400W significantly cooler than 600W ?
I was using 1000W and 600W in rooms with 7ft ceilings and had to use cool tubes and blowers. I'm wundrin' if hanging two 250 or even one 400 vertically would need lamp venting again.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 10, 2018)

Where I live electricity is pretty cheap.  Here's how it breaks down for me.  I ran 3 600 watt hps last summer and when I broke down my electric bill this is how it played out.  Each 600 watt ballast raised my bill $33.00 each running at 12-12.  A 10,000 btu ac set at 76* was an additional $42.00 and the circulating fans added up to $26.00 a month.  I checked this against a kill-a-watt meter and my billing system.  Hope it helps and realize your mileage will vary


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 16, 2018)

Either way, the outcome outweighs the costs .


----------



## mrcane (Mar 2, 2018)

Just finished installing our second solar array on the house ,this should put us at 100% power and enough to power an electric vehicle...loving it!!!


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 2, 2018)

I wish I could do solar here. We only average about 50 sunny days a YEAR here so solar doesn't work real well. LMAO

I have a solar light over my garage and it always barely glows. Looks anemic. LOL

Ah, to live some place where the sun shines..... must be nice.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 4, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I wish I could do solar here. We only average about 50 sunny days a YEAR here so solar doesn't work real well. LMAO



I heard somewhere that even an overcast day still has quite a bit of light? Guess not enough for solar panels, I'm no expert.


----------

